# iPod Touch Not Showing In My Computer



## Transonic

Just like the title says, when you open up "My Computer" the Touch is nowhere to be found. I just wanted to drag some files onto it but can't figure out how to access it outside of using iTunes.

I prefer just opening my computer and doing it that way. If not, then I'll look into another application. Someone help me out.


----------



## TUDJ

They made it so it wont show up. I think there are some freeware apps out there, one is called iphonebrowser or something similar, I couldnt get it to work though.


----------



## H3||scr3am

I really can't help you with the touch... I use the classic 80GB... and it shows up fine on the PC... go through iTunes and enable disk use mode, see if that works?


----------



## aksthem1

Yeah my friend got his touch and wanted a to get a mod from me but when he plugged it in it didn't appear. only as a camera. He also tried the iphonebrowser as tUDJ suggested but it kept crashing on me.


----------



## Transonic

Quote:


Originally Posted by *H3||scr3am* 
go through iTunes and enable disk use mode, see if that works?

Where do I find that?


----------



## dmbjohn

i happened to come across this on apple support link


----------



## XFreeRollerX

If it shows up on iTunes, try look for Enable disk use - Im not at home right now so i cannot test this on my iPod Touch (which is jailbroke) but i do have an app that wirelessly tranfers files and can send files via email'

btw the girl in ur avatar.... wierd...but strangly...hot!


----------



## Elyaas

Quote:


Originally Posted by *XFreeRollerX* 
btw the girl in ur avatar.... wierd...but strangly...hot!

You don't recognise her?!? Angelina Jolie...cmon...your better then that! EDIT (And I just looked FreeRoller...you live in the US and don't know her...for shame







)

I would like to also find an answer to this one as well. I beleive I'll be getting a touch here soon, so it would be nice to know sooner.


----------



## TUDJ

Its not possible. You need to use on of the freeware apps but lots of people seem to have trouble finding a stable one.


----------



## XFreeRollerX

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Elyaas* 
You don't recognise her?!? Angelina Jolie...cmon...your better then that! EDIT (And I just looked FreeRoller...you live in the US and don't know her...for shame







)

I would like to also find an answer to this one as well. I beleive I'll be getting a touch here soon, so it would be nice to know sooner.









Oh my god she looks so different in that pic lol...must be this ******ed laptop screen skewing my VIZIONZ









back on topic.. An update please? I have an iPod touch and just found that it does *NOT* show in my computer... I thought it always did but that was my nano that was always connected - they are named pretty much the same too...

Check apple, it may be something in them because i cannot enable disk use for some reason too... idk whats up with this


----------



## Transonic

I figured it out. Enable disk use doesn't work for the Touch so I had to download another application called Touchcopy. It gives you a 15 day free trial which is fine for me. From there you can access everything on your Touch from music to all the files. Worked like a charm.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *XFreeRollerX* 
Oh my god she looks so different in that pic lol...

That's because she's young & beautiful in that pic.


----------



## XFreeRollerX

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Transonic* 
I figured it out. Enable disk use doesn't work for the Touch so I had to download another application called Touchcopy. It gives you a 15 day free trial which is fine for me. From there you can access everything on your Touch from music to all the files. Worked like a charm.
That's because she's young & beautiful in that pic.

ok cool, ill prob look for that thing

and lol @ the pic


----------

